# Cossack martial arts?



## Don Roley (Jul 26, 2004)

I recently watched the Go Warrior program (www.go-warrior.com) and was interested in what I saw on the later half about the Cossack fighting system. There was very little real information and nothing of course about how to contact them.  A search here produced the name "S. M. Knyazev's Cossack Style" as well as a bit of spam for someone selling their own tapes.  :shrug: 

A web search of the above name revealed a web page- in Russian. :idunno: 

Is there anything anyone can tell me IN ENGLISH about this/ these groups/s? My better half seems willing to let me explore the world a bit to experience other martial arts and I think I hear the call of mother Russia.


----------



## Furtry (Jul 26, 2004)

Do a search on Rudolf Laben (sp?), he documented the Cossacks extensively.
Even has a step by step choreographed sword dance they used for teaching sword fighting. That's all remember rite now. I studied this stuff indirectly while in University and, unfortunately, don't have my textbooks or notes handy at this time.


----------



## Don Roley (Jul 26, 2004)

Tried searching under that name and "Cossack" and came back empty.

The name may be off. Anyone got a possible better idea of how it may be spelled?


----------



## Furtry (Jul 26, 2004)

GIS under Rudolf Laban sword dance, about 98 pages.


----------



## Paul Genge (Aug 18, 2004)

When we were in Moscow last year the Go warrior staff were doing the research for the program.  They spent time with Michael who put them onto the Cossack people.  I am not sure of what the link is, but there was one cossack on the course who was a Systema instructor from a Siberian border unit.He had flown from the far end of Russia just to spend a few days with Michael.


----------

